

I want to learn Web Development. - ahmedj

Hello Hackers.&#60;p&#62;I hope all of you are having a good day. I have a few questions and want to discuss with you people for expert opinion. Currently I am working in Ernst &#38; Young, Pakistan as a Business Advisory Consultant but over the last few months I have developed huge interest in learning Web Development and bring some of my online business ideas into reality. I know my business ideas may not prove to be very successful in the end but either way I want to learn Web Development because I can't resist it anymore. Over the last few months I have searched on internet about how should I start learning web development. I have come to know that I should start with HTML and CSS and then move on to Ruby on Rails or PHP etc. I have already started learning HTML from some online sources. The problem I face currently is that I need a proper path to learn things and do not get caught into useless or non value adding things. I want suggestions from experts on a step by step approach to eventually becoming a good programmer. Your responses will be HIGHLY appreciated. Thanks&#60;p&#62;Regards
Ahmed J
======
gamechangr
IF you have your heart set on Ruby on Rails, your right. HTML/CSS/ and a
little Javascript wouldn't hurt.

If you have the resources to travel to America...Code Academy in Chicago would
be exactly what you are looking for. (11 week training geared towards complete
beginners).

If you don't, you could slowly work through Treehouse/think vitamin. I have
used their tutorials and would recommend them to beginners.

Realistically, Ruby on rails will take much longer than most people think
initially. Most people guess 4-8 weeks (on a 40 hr week), it's more like 6
months.

Don't give up. Good luck.

~~~
ahmedj
Thanks for good advice. I am learning everything by myself and I think RoR
will have me occupied for almost a year. What do you think about PHP? Plus I
would really love to travel to America, but due to some limitations I think I
would not be able to visit. Thanks

------
fourmii
If you're interested in learning Javascript, try Codecademy. They have tons of
free modules and have a very structured learning path. They keep it fun by
giving you projects to do along the way.

~~~
ahmedj
I'm not sure whether I should learn JavaScript or first have experience
developing on RoR.

------
sidcool
Udacity is offering Web engineering courses.

~~~
dlf
+1 for Udacity. I'm using it now. It's really well thought out and reinforces
learning through exercises after each short 3-4 min section of instruction.
They use Python for the building a search engine course (CS101), which is a
fine (some say best) language to start with.

